# Searching for best mover from Canada to Chapala



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

My husband & I plan to move to the Chapala area in around April 2013.

We're starting to sell off our non-essentials and as soon as our 2 properties sell, all the furniture and appliances will get sold as well. 

From reading the many posts on here, we've come up with a list of stuff to bring with us:

electronics
kitchenware
tools
momentos
clothes (minus winter parkas)
DVD collection
a selection of paintings/prints

So the question is:
Has anyone from eastern Canada (the Maritimes) moved to Mexico?
If so, what movers did you use?

If no one from eastern Canada, then Canada in general?
How was it transported? Truck or sea? Was your stuff crated? What was the cost and did you bring your whole household or stuff like we plan on having moved?

I know it's hard to judge weight from one household to the next but we'd like to have an idea of cost.

How does it work going through the US border? :confused2:

Much thanks


----------

